# Bucket is extremely slow to lift



## PBAnaya (Jun 10, 2020)

The bucket on my John Deer 950 is very slow to lift & tilt. It is making a whining noise when it is lifting or tilting. The hydraulic fluid levels are full. I had to replace 4 hydraulic lines. Before replacing the lines, it worked well.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Did you bleed the air from the lines before you worked the loader??.
If you haven't, do this, raise the boom as far as it will go, while up, dump the bucket and crowd it back until it stops, do this with the bucket until you see it is working better, and then lower the boom to the ground and try and lift the front of tractor, raise the boom full height again and lower as previous, you will have to do this a number of times to bleed the air from the cylinders and lines, this hopefully will fix your problem.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Sounds like you are cavitating your pump. Stop until you get it fixed.. was 1 of the lines, between the pump and valve?crack it to let the air out.


----------



## PBAnaya (Jun 10, 2020)

FredM said:


> Did you bleed the air from the lines before you worked the loader??.
> If you haven't, do this, raise the boom as far as it will go, while up, dump the bucket and crowd it back until it stops, do this with the bucket until you see it is working better, and then lower the boom to the ground and try and lift the front of tractor, raise the boom full height again and lower as previous, you will have to do this a number of times to bleed the air from the cylinders and lines, this hopefully will fix your problem.


----------



## PBAnaya (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you, I appreciate your taking time to respond to my post. I suspected the lines should have been bled (as you would do brakes on an automobile) can you instruct me as to where I should bleed them? I looked for a plug near the hydraulic pump but didn’t see one.


----------



## PBAnaya (Jun 10, 2020)

Groo said:


> Sounds like you are cavitating your pump. Stop until you get it fixed.. was 1 of the lines, between the pump and valve?crack it to let the air out.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

After the valve, bleeding is just deadheading the cylinders in each direction for a bit.
Breeding the pump pressure line is just cracking the line as it is pumping. Air can get trapped, and a pump full of air does a poor job self priming.


----------



## PBAnaya (Jun 10, 2020)

Thank you for taking time to respond to my inquiry. I replaced three lines that popped -one was the lower line at the bucket, the lower right line that connects to the pump & one on the right hand side connected to the cylinder. I’ve attached photos.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

What Iwould do is; fire it up, crack the pump line, fire it up and when is sprays, tighten it.

If it spays without some air escaping; Ignore everything I have said.


----------



## PBAnaya (Jun 10, 2020)

Will give that a try & thank you!


----------

